# Water in Alexandria Going Off!



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Word is the water in Alexandria will be going off for three days. Nobody can find an official source, but it's not like the government announces these kinds of things anyway. Just in case, FILL UP JUGS, WASH TUBS, AND THE BATHTUB.


----------



## Alexander86 (Nov 20, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Word is the water in Alexandria will be going off for three days. Nobody can find an official source, but it's not like the government announces these kinds of things anyway. Just in case, FILL UP JUGS, WASH TUBS, AND THE BATHTUB.


I don't think that this is ture!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alexander86 said:


> I don't think that this is ture!





regardless... those of us who have lived in Egypt long enough tend to err on the side of caution.. and fill our buckets.


----------

